# Which "big 3" Fronts would you go with?



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

*If you were to setup a new 265 gallon frontosa tank - which of the 'top 3' would you go with and why?*​
Moba545.45%Kitumba19.09%Kapampa545.45%


----------



## JNJSAD (Nov 17, 2006)

Curious to see which of the 'big 3' people would go with and why, if they were to setup a new tank.

I apologize if this has already been asked - I searched the polls in the forum and didn't see any. Thanks!


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there any big differences to how they look ? I understood that the zaire variants are pretty much indistinguishable from each other. Im not an zaire expert so i cant tell by looking myself. If that is true would it not be more about price and availability where you live rather than liking any particular variant more than the others ?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

There are differences between the three Zaires. There have been threads about this recently, can't recall if it was on this site or another site.

I am partial to Kapampa. They have darker pigment in their black stripes and have great looking contrast between the black & white. All three (Kaps, Kits & Moba) are all great looking fish but, if I had to choose just one, it would be Kaps (the original Zaire). Second would be Kitumba. Can't go wrong with any of the three :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I found the thread I was thinking off. Mods, I hope the link is OK to put up??? If not, I can PM it later. I just didn't want to retype/quote everything, thought a link would be easier...

http://www.cyphos.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19414

Russ


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had made the comment about them looking the same because i have read many posts on the forum where your link is from that when people asked for a ID of their zaire many or most of the time the responses were :" zaire, cant be sure what variant since they look the same, what did you buy them as? I would go with what they told you. "

That seems to be a very common response for zaire in particular.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

all of them do have overlapping figures. It is almost impossible to tell which is which. I would just find a reliable supplier and enjoy whichever group that you buy.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Charles said:


> ...I would just find a reliable supplier and enjoy whichever group that you buy.


Ditto to that :thumb:


----------

